# Suspension Modification



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

After reading on our beloved Outbackers Forum about the suspension problems some have had, I figure I would check mine, no reason to worry I have only had it 18 months everyhing should be ok. But what I found was shocking. This is one of the shackle links, notice the metal taking a beating. And the hole is almost ripped thru.

All the pictures are in the Modification Gallery if you want a larger view.










All Shackels from one side.










So I called ALKO (the axle maker and got no help at all) They did not have a clue at how to beef it up. So I called Dexter Axle and they were very helpful. It seems alot of the parts between the ALKO and Dexter are interchangeable. ( Dexter will not say the same). So I ordered a Heavy Duty Suspension Kit.

Look at the differences, Bronze Bushings instead of Plastic Bushing, Bolt with Grease fittings, and the shackel size. The old is on the left and the new on the right.



















This is the old link setup










And the New










Let me know if you want to make the swap and can give you part numbers and tell you what to look for.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Interesting for sure. Nice pics.

Is it a lot or can you just post part numbers and what to look for right here?

John


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Very interesting. It would be great if you could post all the part numbers and cost here for all to see, and as a permanent record. Hmmmm. Now I gotta check my shackles!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's great information, jgheesling!
Thanks!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Good stuff and thanks for the heads-up.

I too vote for full disclosure on parts and prices (if you don't mind).

Also, are the parts specific to the TT size or are they generic to a variety of TT sizes?

Bill


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

I have a 28FLRS it has the Dexter T52 Axle with 12" x 2" Drum/Hub. If that is your setup the following will work for sure. If you have some other axle or model here is what to look for.

Center of the hub (where your grease zerk is) to the center of the other axle needs to be at least 33" and no more that 34". On the equalizer (the thing between the two wheels with the springs attached) must not drop no more 3" and nomore than 7 3/4 inches between where the springs attach. And the width of the spring 1 Â¾ inches wide.

The kit can be purchased from Dexter Axle

http://dexteraxle.com/heavy_duty_suspension_kits

It is the KZ-359-00 Kit cost is $113.00 was about 128.00 with shipping.

There are some other kits for axle spacing and drops on the equalizer listed if this does not match what you have.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Great Info - but mine is new and probably doesn't show any signs of wear or damage yet. (At least I hope not - I've only towed it a few hundred miles so far - mostly between the dealer and home, and vice-versa.)

Any chance we can get this information permanantly pinned, so that it's available for some time to come?

This is a safety related issue, and now that the genie is out of the bottle, I hope that Keystone makes a note and makes an engineering change. It would also be nice if they could make rebuild kits available through the dealer network.

I work in the service department for a major earthmoving machine and diesel engine manufacturer in the midwest, and I know that something of this magnitude would cause a Service Letter or a Technical Information Bulletin to be issued to the dealers.

What I saw in the photos posted by jgheesling is caused by material defect, a missing heat treat operation (to harden the steel), or inferior engineering/specifications of these components. (No way this could be caused by abuse or excessive mileage - jgheesling's unit is a 2005 Sidney edition. This should not happen at ANY mileage!)

This is severe enough, that there may be a product liabilty issue for Keystone if someone were to be killed or injured, due to this flaw. It may even warrant a recall and replacement of the sub-standard parts.

Any way to get Keystone's attention?

Let's see if we can get some action on this one. All of our lives, and of our loved ones are (literally) riding on these axles!

Mike, Sherry, Erica, and Arthur (the Collie)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

For now, this is only one trailer. If more find the problem and I will keep a close eye on it, I will be happy to pin this. For now, the comments will keep it up front.

John


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

?"Pin"?

What is "Pin" and were are the "Pins"?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If you go to the main topic area and click on a subject 'say Outbackers Rally" you will see items that are pinned. It means they stay at the top of that page so you can find them easier without searching.


----------



## klash (Sep 4, 2006)

I had similar problem, and about 2 weeks ago posted my story under Outback Modifications.

As unaccustomed at I am to whining, I whined to Keystone, and they paid for the update to the Dexter Heavy duty kit, but I had to pay for 1 hour of shop labour.

The new kits include shackles that are 1/2" thick instead of 1/4", the bolts have grease nipples, and the bushings are bronze.

Bernie Klashinsky
2005 Outback Sidney Edition 
28 FRLS


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I did a search of the forum and did not find anything about suspension problems, this is news to me. Is this a Outback problem on all models ?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for all the information jgheesling








How long did it take to do the swap-out

Don


----------



## Sigearny (Aug 20, 2005)

I had a bolt come loose and wreck the threads so I replaced it as well as the brackets and yes with about 8000 miles I was suprised how much wear there was. I planned on replacing the parts when I got new tires but I think I like the greasable ones you found. So for sure next spring.


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Thanks for all the information jgheesling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It took about 1 hour per side. The hard part is you need a min of two good Hydraulic Jacks. You have to get the weight off the wheels and axles. So I jacked the trailer at the rear and close to the front with two separate jacks and jacked them evenly not to stress the frame. I then put jack stand in place of the jacks. Next I use the two jacks to jack each axle to take the load of the axle off the springs. Make sure you have a good hard surface to do this on may not want to try it on dirt etc. The kit comes with very good instructions.


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Thats good info i will have to check ours.

Angelo


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks for the "Pin" lesson.

Appreciate it
Bill


----------



## mcbockalds (Nov 14, 2006)

I wonder if shocks on each wheel wouldn't reduce the wear on the shackles? Not so much by taking some weight off them, but by reducing the almost constant "turning" in the shackle.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great reminder to check your suspension at least every season.

Thanks
Thor


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

'jgheesling' 
Did you see any uneven tire wear at the time you discovered the shackle wear?
I have some tire wear that I can't readily explain. I was thinking mine might be caused by an alignement issue but will now check for the wear you found.
thanks for the heads up, I never would have thought to check there for wear.


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

Rubrhammer said:


> 'jgheesling'
> Did you see any uneven tire wear at the time you discovered the shackle wear?
> I have some tire wear that I can't readily explain. I was thinking mine might be caused by an alignement issue but will now check for the wear you found.
> thanks for the heads up, I never would have thought to check there for wear.


I actually had a blow out just two months before that and all the tires were cupped meaning they probably was bouncing up and down since the suspension was so loose and possible minor axle shift. The tires only had 8000 miles and two years old and looked rough with uneven wear all over.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

This weekend I installed the Dexter heavy duty suspension on our 1.5 year old 21RS. The nylon bushings were wearing pretty good. The bushings on the springs to trailer hangers were particularly worn with the backs just worn through. I also notice the hanger bolts were spinning in the spring hangers on all 4 trailer hangers, which they should not be. The bolts are designed to be embedded into the hangers on the top end of the bolts. This was probably the reason the bushings had worn so much in these locations ?

It took about 6-8 hours not rushing. Like most things like this it would be easier to do the second time.

I used a deep socket of an appropriate diameter to drive out the old nylon bushings. I used the old bolts to drive the new bronze bushings. If you do this switch to a new old bolt after doing one sides worth of bushings to avoid possible bolt warpage. I didn't bother removing the tires like the instructions suggested but it would be much easier setting the bolts into the hanger if you did. I used an older socket to cover the zerk on the bolts when setting them.

It can be done with one jack and the appropriate size jackstands. The nuts are 11/16" and the bolts are 13/16".

Looking at how the bushings had worn I would think this would be a 3000 mile replacement item.


----------

